# Female tegu's and egg laying



## Venom6547 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello up until recently i thought my tegu was a male and then a few people on here pointed out key things that point towards her being a female, either way if my tegu is a female or not I'd like to know if females can get egg bound or anything in particular i have to watch out for differently than males all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 24, 2012)

well if she is gravid then she will be huge like belly being twice what u have ever seen . and she should lay them fine as long as she hase a sefe spot that she fils cumtrible.. i made a big nest for my girl wen she was going to lay and she still just layed them in her favorate den under a dresoor .. i think they can becum egg bound just like other reptiles but i have also heard of tegus just absorbing the eggs also . and after she layes she will becum extreamly agresive twords other tegus .. but thats just my experences this years my first breeding my tegus ...... so im still learning also ...


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 24, 2012)

Tegus won't produce eggs without being bred. The follicles will be reabsorbed (if that's the right way of saying it). They aren't like igs that will lay anyway.


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 24, 2012)

okay, that's great then thank you very much


----------



## Wil (Feb 24, 2012)

natureboy, They can't absorb eggs. Once follicles become ovum, they will be "shelled" and eggs will be laid whether or not they are fertile. 
Oh and Laura, I used to say reabsorb until I thought about it and realized, how can they absorb the follicles twice? Haha


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2012)

ha! You're right! Ok, so the follicles are signaled to produce ovum, but they won't lay clutches of unfertilized eggs like igs or beardies. I bred two females one year. One laid a clutch of infertile eggs and one laid a clutch of fertile eggs. Both both had mated with the male.

Tegus will become egg bound if they have an issue with laying and cannot pass the eggs. Dystocia is the term and means abnormal childbirth. It can happen when the female holds eggs because of an unsuitable nesting condition, two eggs stuck together, eggs too big to pass, etc.


----------

